# Help with Homebirth kit



## miss_divine

Hi ladies, my homebirth kit got delivered this morning (my hospital lends pools for free). 

However, it's missing a circuit breaker for the pool which the last person didn't return and the midwife expects us to buy it. Can you actually buy these parts? 

Also, only one gas and air canister was delivered - I thought it was supposed to be two. We were told there would be an oxygen canister for the baby too - is this supposed to be in the resus bag, or out on it's on like the gas and air?

So confused...
xx


----------



## sunshine20

Why should you hAve to pay for something the previous renter didn't return?! Were you given a discount for not receiving that part? I would insist on them providing the circuit breaker! They should have charged the previous person for not returning it :(


----------



## miss_divine

We didn't have to pay anything to borrow the pool, but they expect us to buy a new part. The thing is, the circuit breaker is only for the pump to empty the pool - so even if we couldn't get one, we could just empty it with a bucket, right? But she's saying we're not allowed to use the pool at all without it! 
xx


----------



## xsadiex

I am sorry I am no help but....they haven't delivered my homebirth kit yet?! They haven't come round to check my flat or anything hmmm...bit weird.


----------



## BabyBennett

Does your home have to be checked in the UK then if you want a homebirth? Do all hospitals provide a homebirth kit?


----------



## miss_divine

xsadiex I'd be getting on the phone to the midwife asap, they should have sorted your homebirth out by now!

Babybennett, I'm not sure about everywhere else, but in my area they do a home visit basically to check you're not living in a shack in the middle of a field :haha: and then they supply a kit and pool.
xx


----------

